# Fein 9-20-24 Mini Turo Vacuum



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought a similar vacuum a few years ago, the brand name on it is WAP, it has a auto switch for electrical tools and pneumatic tools. It was an expensive vacuum but very handy and time saving. They have changed their name a few years ago for obvious reasons, but can't remember their new name.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Your correct Barry, Alto it is.


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the Turbo I vacuum and as a vac it is the strongest and most quiet i've used. My only problem is the diameterof the hose and fittings. I thinks it's 1 1/2" and nothing I've found fits it except the $100+ accessory kit they sell. Other than that I'm happy with it.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Pickles, contact Mr Nozzle, I'm positive they can hook you up with a better hose and accessories, I have one on the WAP and it's a great product.


----------

